# co2 tubing or standard tubing



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

this might seam like a dumb question but here it goes anyways
I am setting up my first co2 system and when it came to tubing the question came about co2 resistant tubing. What makes it different, and is it worth worring about? Right now I am just using plain vinal tubing because it is clear, less obstruction.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Regular tubing does not hold co2 well. You can lose up to 30% through the tubing itself. Silicone tubing will react with co2 and hardenover a period of time (a good while). Co2 grade tubing keeps 95% of the co2 from escaping.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

That is an explanation worth thinking about.
I knew about the silicone tubing hardening but not about the 30% loss from regular tubing.
I assume by regular tubing you mean vinal.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I wonder if there is a noticable difference in using any of these tubings. Meaning if I run CO2 through the line does that mean I'll be using more CO2 overtime verses using "co2" tubing?

What is the effect using normal airline tubing on DIY CO2?

I can't seem to wrap my head around it.

-John N.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I recommend vinyl (for clear) or viton (for black) if you want flexible tubing, or either polyethylene (good), polypropylene (better), or FEP (best) if you want semi-rigid. Silicone is the worst.

http://www.coleparmer.com/techinfo/techinfo.asp?openlist=D,E,C&htmlfile=SelectingTubing.htm


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I like the 1/8" Tygon tubing better than any that I've tried. http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/12376/cid/1879


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I was thinking alittle bit and thought heck. If standard tubing and silicone tubing is a poor CO2 tubing due to its permeability does that mean if I use this tubing with CO2 and place it underwater I would see CO2 bubbles escaping from the tubing itself? 

I have a rough feeling that using regular and silicone tubing will be absolutely fine for our purposes, and the problem is well overstated. Using CO2 proof tubing is best, but the other tubing is fine for our uses as well.

-John N.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

good point John N.
I started to feel the same way. I think for now I will stick with standard vinal, and if one day I happen to get the bug to improve my tanks somehow I will spring the extra $ for co2 tubing....but I will probably spend it on fish or plants 

Well what I originally thought was a dumb question has actually turned out very informative

Thanks to all


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I find Tygon tubing is too flexible and kinks too much. I didn't like it buts its priced to sell from most vendors.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

John N. said:


> I was thinking alittle bit and thought heck. If standard tubing and silicone tubing is a poor CO2 tubing due to its permeability does that mean if I use this tubing with CO2 and place it underwater I would see CO2 bubbles escaping from the tubing itself?
> 
> -John N.


Great thoughts John. I have never thought of that before.


----------

